# 1967 GTO Dash A/C Unit Assembly



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Is there a tube type sealant which is used to assemble some of the A/C components of this system? I have disassembled and cleaned up/repaired the under dash unit for my (factory) A/C. I ordered a set of A/c system seals and I found no gasket for joining the two halves of the box together. Is there some type of tube or liquid sealant used for this. I have also seen some sort of "caulking rope" type listed, but I thought that was for mounting the boxes to the firewall. Any information you guys may have to share would be greatly appreciated.:laugh::laugh:
Chemnick


----------

